# Suche Namen von Star



## der_jochen (30 Aug. 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab da so vor längeren ein Wallpaper gefunden mit ner menge lecker Mädels drauf. Nur würde ich gern den ein oder anderen Namen der Mädels wissen wollen, um mehr schöne Wallpapers suchen zu können. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wills nicht unversucht lassen, vieleicht erkennt ihr sie ja.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3id9-o-jpg.html

Mich intressiert vorallem der Name von Mädel Nr. 4 (vl).
Hier noch was was weiterhelfen kann. Der Name des Bildes heißt
"Kitten Girls Eternal (Sarah Harding Jenny Frost Louise Nurding et al) Boots and Black Lingerie(1).jpg"


----------



## matthias777 (15 Nov. 2008)

also nr 3 ist jenny frost...beim rest weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Buterfly (15 Nov. 2008)

Die zweite von *links* ist Sarah Harding
Die dritte von *links* ist Jenny Frost von den Sugarbabes

Und die zweite von *rechts* ist Louise Nurding.

Den Rest kenn ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 Nov. 2008)

Jenny Frost war bei Atomic Kitten und nicht bei den Sugababes. Aber kommt eigentlich fast aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Buterfly (16 Nov. 2008)

Tyler Durden schrieb:


> Jenny Frost war bei Atomic Kitten und nicht bei den Sugababes. Aber kommt eigentlich fast aufs gleiche raus.



Stimmt


----------



## Gab78 (29 Nov. 2008)

die du suchst ist Alesha Dixon von der girl group Mis-Teeq


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2012)

allesamt sehr lecker


----------

